# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Brainwashed

## Deborski

I cannot seem to find an exact translation for this word in Russian. 
Is there a way to say brainwashed?  Or maybe a word for one of the synonyms:  indoctrinated, propagandized... 
I finally resorted to the word "programmed" but I am not sure it can have the same meaning in Russia, as in "those people were programmed by the CIA" for example. 
Can someone suggest a word or phrase that would best demonstrate this meaning?

----------


## it-ogo

Brainwashing - промывка мозгов
Brainwashed one - человек с промытыми мозгами 
It means exactly the same but there is no way to say it in one word. 
There is word "распропаганд*и*рованный" (try to pronounce it with only one stress), but it has no such a negative meaning. 
I believe that the closest one-word synonym is "зомбированный" (zombificated).

----------


## Antonio1986

> Brainwashing - промывка мозгов

 it-ogo google translate says *промывание мозгов*.
There is a big difference between *промывка* and *промывание* ?

----------


## Deborski

> Brainwashing - промывка мозгов
> Brainwashed one - человек с промытыми мозгами 
> It means exactly the same but there is no way to say it in one word. 
> There is word "распропаганд*и*рованный" (try to pronounce it with only one stress), but it has no such a negative meaning. 
> I believe that the closest one-word synonym is "зомбированный" (zombificated).

 Спасибо Вам большое!

----------


## it-ogo

> it-ogo google translate says *промывание мозгов*.
> There is a big difference between *промывка* and *промывание* ?

 Well... "промывка" is more energetic and a little bit more colloquial than "промывание". Small difference in style only.

----------


## Suobig

Sometimes "зомбирование" can be the right variant. i.e. if you want to make your phrase shorter or more simple. 
For example, we sometimes call TV "зомбоящик" (zombie box would be literal translation).
But "промывка мозгов" seems to me much closer to what "Brainwashing" means.

----------


## Paul G.

Also you can use the adjective "мозгопромывочный", as a description for a tool/instrument of brainwashing. For example:
СМИ (= Media) - это налаженная мозгопромывочная машина (= a brainwashing machine). Although it sounds slangy, of course.
You can't use it for a person who is "brainwashed". Usually we use "зомбированный" in this context, although the meaning is wider than just "brainwashed". For example:
Он был абсолютно зомбирован американской пропагандой.
Зомбированные американские солдаты часто убивают мирных жителей.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Зомбированные американские солдаты часто убивают мирных жителей.

 _...часто_...   Это советская пропаганда.

----------


## sergei

Зомбированные американские солдаты редко убивают мирных жителей.

----------

